# The Fertility Show @ Olympia 7-8th November - anyone going?



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,  I was just wondering if any single ladies considering the journey alone were thinking of going to The Fertility Show at Olympia next weekend?  The website is www.fertilityshow.co.uk.  I've only just found out about it so am looking into it now.  

Incidentally, has anyone been in the past?  Is it worth attending?

x

/links


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I went last year and it proved v.useful. I had a consultation with a clinic IVF Spain which is the clinic I used for treatment.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Cookson17,  Thanks for the info.  I think I'll go and see what it's all about.  I see from your notes that huge congratulations are in order. Looks like going to the show was very useful and also good luck for you. x


----------

